# Screen printing questions



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I havent screen printed since high school and thats alot of years ago. My questions start with, Can you still just cut your film and adhere it with acetone or has the industry passed that? AND if the days of single screen frames are still with us, how likey is it as a profittable means of screening. I may have the need for a few prints at a time, nothing large.


----------



## jlee199 (Mar 21, 2006)

In almost all cases screens are now coated with emulsion or capilary film. They then exposed with a positive image and washed out. I say in almost all cases because I suppose there are still some who cut out screens and use acetone.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah as John said, the screens are either coated with emulsion or capillary film. An aluminum screen will usually run you about 20 bucks a screen. What I do since I have a preprinted line, is just print a few shirts, then keep the screen and resuse it later with the same stencil on it. Stencils will last you quite awhile, you don't need to wash about the emulsion after every print run.


----------

